# Fallen In Love...Again



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

got to have one of these....Lanco automatic mid 70's...cool or what..


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, nice looking watch, try item no: 200532427632


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Ebay was awash with them a few years back, I almost bought one myself. Very nice watch.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

I almost got one yesterday on the bay, my comp. froze just as I was about to bid with 10 seconds to go...what a bummer. It went for Â£50 odd quid. That would have just done fine. never mind!!!!!!!!!! Maybe next time.

What is it with these watches? They are quite compulsive.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I can think of something else that's compulsive....


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I can think of something else that's compulsive....


...??


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Watches aren't compulsive. People are.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Watches aren't compulsive. People are.


Very good...lol

and yes, I am


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Here mine, quite sterile for a Lanco










steve


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

stevieb said:


> Here mine, quite sterile for a Lanco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its nice, quite plain and unfussy but I like that style as well as the more outrageous 70's stuff.

Cheers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

David Spalding said:


> Watches aren't compulsive. People are.


That's the way I see it. 

I see few currently designed watches I aspire to own, price irrelevant. I'll probably end up being a boring old fart with a large collection of vintage Yankee watches that no one else likes. 

I'm good with that.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Stan said:


> ... I'll probably end up being a boring old fart with a large collection of vintage Yankee watches that no one else likes.


I resemble that remark!!!


----------

